# Job Descriptions



## lighttechie5948 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am the prodcuction manager for a dance school that has a HUGE production every year. I am trying to write out job descriptions for the entire production staff. This is what I have so far? What do you think?? Am I missing anything??

Thanks,
Joe


*Production Manager* – Responsible for hiring and managing all production staff members. Works under the director and producer to supervise all technical aspects of the production. Production Manager oversees Stage Management, Lighting, Sound, Video, Multi-Media, Set Design/Construction, and Stage Crew. Production Manager handles all purchasing and contracts with rental agencies.

*Stage Manager *– Must attend every Dress Rehearsal and Performance. The SM is responsible for keeping an organized binder with all set change, lighting, and sound notes. During the performances SM will call lighting, sound, and set shift cues. Stage Manager is responsible for keeping the backstage area organized and clean. Responsible for managing the Chief of Crew and the running crew.

*Lighting Designer* – Responsible for the overall design of lighting aspects for the production. Supplies Light Plot, Channel Hookup, Instrument and Color Schedules to the Master Electrician. Directs lighting crew during hang and focus along with Master Electrician. Programs all light cues during dress rehearsals and during “tech time”. 

*Sound Designer/Sound Engineer* – Responsible for all aspects of Sound for the production. Runs microphones (wireless body mics, handheld mics, and PCCs), and sound cues during rehearsals and performances. Responsible for reasonable repairs of microphones, speakers, and other sound equipment. Will perform a sound check one half hour to curtain, checking all microphones on the cast members that will be wearing them and should check to see what the system sounds like from all locations inside the theater. Responsible for keeping organized cue sheets with all track numbers, pitch changes, microphone level changes, and sound cues. Sound Designer will be also responsible for the distribution and collection of all production intercoms at the start and end of every rehearsal and performance and making sure the wireless intercoms are fully charged and working.

*Chief of Crew* – Must be at every Dress Rehearsal and Performance. Responsible for managing the running crew and assigning crew members to specific set shifts. Chief of Crew will sweep and mop the stage 45 minutes before “half hour” is called. 

*Running Crew* – Responsible for executing their assigned set changes during rehearsals and performances. Stage crew members should make every attempt to be at as many dress rehearsals as possible. Stage Crew should be at every performance. All rehearsal conflicts should be reported to the production manager as soon as possible. The stage crew should sign in with the stage manager at least 45 minutes before every dress rehearsal and at least 1 hour 15 minutes before every performance.

*Master Electrician* – Responsible for running the Electrics crew. Responsible to make sure that the lighting instruments are hung, focused, colored, and patched according to the plot and hookups. Master Electrician is responsible for creating a “Dimmer and Cable Order” for the production manager.

*Lighting Electricians* – Responsible for hanging all instruments. Electricians will focus the instruments directed by the Lighting Designer.


----------



## NickJones (Aug 31, 2009)

Check out the glossary articles, they give a fair idea, giving each member a printed out one will show them what you expect from them.
Hope all goes well with your show.
Nick


----------



## Raktor (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd be careful in your use of the term 'Lighting Electricians' - it generally implies some qualification as an electrician (Master Electrician is fine, as that is a proper job title). Much better as Lighting Crew, or Lighting Technicians.

More personal opinion than anything else though, so take it as you will. Everything else looks fine to me.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 31, 2009)

So who is running the lighting board for the run?


----------



## lighttechie5948 (Aug 31, 2009)

mstaylor said:


> So who is running the lighting board for the run?



The lighting designer


----------



## Les (Aug 31, 2009)

If the lighting designer is to run the board for the show, you should probably add that to the job description. Also, I would change "tech time" to "tech-in". Tech time sounds a little cheezey.


----------



## lighttechie5948 (Aug 31, 2009)

Les said:


> If the lighting designer is to run the board for the show, you should probably add that to the job description. Also, I would change "tech time" to "tech-in". Tech time sounds a little cheezey.



*Lighting Designer* – Responsible for the overall design of lighting aspects for the production. Supplies Light Plot, Channel Hookup, Instrument and Color Schedules to the Master Electrician. Directs lighting crew during hang and focus along with Master Electrician. Programs all light cues during dress rehearsals and during the mornings before dress rehearsals start. Lighting Designer will also run the lighting console for all performances, and must arrive at the theater 2 hours before the show and do a channel check for all conventional fixtures and check all attributes on moving lights and scrollers.



Is this better?


----------



## Les (Aug 31, 2009)

That sounds great!


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 31, 2009)

That's kind of where I was going when I asked my question. Also, do the lighting techs run spots during the show or have any other show responsibilties? This may be picky but you have everything listed exactly when each is supposed to be there but the stage is suggested make as many dresses as possible and then you say they should be at every preformance. It seems awfully ambivilant after all the other descriptions.


----------



## lighttechie5948 (Aug 31, 2009)

mstaylor said:


> That's kind of where I was going when I asked my question. Also, do the lighting techs run spots during the show or have any other show responsibilties? This may be picky but you have everything listed exactly when each is supposed to be there but the stage is suggested make as many dresses as possible and then you say they should be at every preformance. It seems awfully ambivilant after all the other descriptions.



This is because the crew is the only staff that is volunteer. Since it is a dance studio's production, the stage crew is made up of dads, brothers, and boyfriends, and some of them work so it is hard to force them to be at all 5 dress rehearsals when there not paid.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Sep 1, 2009)

lighttechie5948 said:


> *Stage Manager *– Must attend every Dress Rehearsal and Performance. The SM is responsible for keeping an organized binder with all set change, lighting, and sound notes. During the performances SM will call lighting, sound, and set shift cues. Stage Manager is responsible for keeping the backstage area organized and clean. Responsible for managing the Chief of Crew and the running crew.



Generally the Stage Manager attends ALL rehearsals. But this is up to whoevers running the show...


----------



## NickJones (Sep 1, 2009)

According to a sheet I saw today, the stage manager is the person in charge of moving mics on and off stage & a Gaffer is someone who's job is to Gaffertape....


----------

